# yardage judging help...



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey guys and gals, Check this thread out.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1240977


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

Looks like a great product Rob. Should really help people when practicing


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the bump, I'll let ya know when I'm comin back up that way, we'll have to get together and shoot a round, 3-d or spots... figuring on coming up in a couple weeks, i'll let ya know for sure


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## recones (Nov 6, 2012)

I can not go to the link you posted (judging distance) It mentions i might not have "permisssion"???


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

me to weird


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

same here


----------



## patiodadio (Jan 7, 2013)

The link says I don't have permission to view it.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

me too


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

How go I get permission? 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

i think they deleted it.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

What is the produce can someone explain since the thread is gone?


----------

